# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  intrastat 2010

## tecno1

Buongiorno,
sto cercando di capire come dovrò comportarmi dal 2010 con l'intrastat ma mi creo ancora più confusione.
Attualmente noi esportiamo merce e nelle fatture di vendita ci può capitare di addebitare spese di trasporto perchè la condizione con il cliente è ad esempio DDU prepagato. (Quindi il trasportatore addebita a noi il trasporto ma noi lo fatturiamo rivisitandolo, al cliente direttamente in fattura)
Fino ad oggi noi abbiamo inserito quell'importo in intra perchè aumentava il valore della merce.  Dal prossimo anno cosa cambia in questa situazione?
Inoltre in intra vanno indicati solo servizi che fatturiamo noi al cliente oppure, nel caso dei trasporti, anche spese collegate a quel trasporto?
Esempio: Spedizione merce in Franco fabbrica  ma pagamento contro documenti.  Il trasportatore addebita a noi solo le commissioni per  il vincolo di consegna e il trasporto direttamente al cliente. Nella nostra fattura al cliente c'è solo la merce.
Nella compilazione dell'intra noi mettiamo solo la merce o devo indicare altro? 
Ringrazio in anticipo per qualsiasi chiarimento.

----------


## forstmeier

http://forum.commercialistatelematic...i-tecnica.html 
Le nuove norme non sono ancora pubblicate.  *Nota x il contrassegno:*
Molte ditte pensano che la semplice dicitura 'contrassegno ecc.....' sulla fattura, indirizzata al cliente, sia valida come ordine/mandato allo spedizioniere. Non è cosi. Solo un mandato scritto, indirizzato allo spedizioniere ha valore giuridico !  
saluti,
Forstmeier Raimund Intrasystem 
.

----------


## tecno1

Infatti al momento della spedizione noi mandiamo una comunicazione scritta al trasportatore chiedendogli di gestire il c/assegno, ma queste spese che il trasportatore ci addebita le assorbiamo noi senza girarle al cliente.
Quello che ci crea dubbi è il non sapere se in intra andranno solo servizi addebitati da noi su nostre fatture a clienti oppure anche spese che il trasportatore ci addebita per quella spedizione.
Parliamo di trasportatori italiani che coprono tratte internazionali.
Grazie e saluti.

----------


## forstmeier

*2010* 
Penso che Lei abbia letto il Link con le anticipazioni della Dogana. 
Una spesa non è intesa come servizio anche se il servizio diventa solo per cosi dire una spesa. La parola 'spesa' trae in inganno chi deve rispondere. Comunque la 'spesa' come da Lei menzionata non è Intrastat x il 2009. 
La definizione del servizio e tutto il resto non è ancora pubblicato. Ci sono già  molte anticipazioni per comprendere meglio le novità. Anche se è vero che l'introduzione del Servizio non è un capitolo molto esteso influisce però su tutto il sistema Intrastat in maniera piuttosto pesante. 
Moduli Servizi, Frontespizio diverso, Dichiarazioni trimestrale x mese 1/2/3, presentazione telematica, Identificare il Servizio, I Codici CPA a 6 cifre, doppia registrazione x alcune transazioni (lavorazione), i termini dei nuovi campi di immissione dati x i Servizi, *errori formali annullano la trasmissione telematica*, Rettifiche aggiuntive, Cambio periodicità, Conteggio Beni + Servizi separato x stabilire la soglia, Termine x la presentazione telematica e per molte Aziende la nuova programmazione Intrastat, il flusso dati, telematica ecc.... 
Le singole norme che valgono oggi saranno valide anche nel 2010 se non esplicitamente cambiate o comunque menzionate nella norma dei Servizi con riferimento esplicito (esempio: la lavorazione). 
Chi presenta Intrastat in qualità di Delegato x altre aziende non può più permettersi certi errori. 
Informarsi presso un esperto, non seguire il 'faccio anche io cosi' 'penso che sia giusto' 'noi facciamo cosi' ecc.. Ricordarsi che una stessa situazione può presentarsi in molti modi diversi ed è per questo che in Intrastat molte domande diverse trovano la stessa identica risposta. 
saluti,
Forstmeier Raimund - Padova Intrasystem 
.

----------


## vincenzo0

Dagli organi di  informazione specializzata é apparsa la notizia che le associazioni di categoria chiederanno (alle Dogane/Entrate) che la tramissione telematica dei modelli intrastat (obbligatoria a regime dal 2010) possa avvenire anche utilizzando il sistema Entratel.
Speriamo che sia fattibile
Speriamo anche che il C.N.D.C.E.C. possa pure intervenire in merito.    

> *2010* 
> Penso che Lei abbia letto il Link con le anticipazioni della Dogana. 
> Una spesa non è intesa come servizio anche se il servizio diventa solo per cosi dire una spesa. La parola 'spesa' trae in inganno chi deve rispondere. Comunque la 'spesa' come da Lei menzionata non è Intrastat x il 2009. 
> La definizione del servizio e tutto il resto non è ancora pubblicato. Ci sono già  molte anticipazioni per comprendere meglio le novità. Anche se è vero che l'introduzione del Servizio non è un capitolo molto esteso influisce però su tutto il sistema Intrastat in maniera piuttosto pesante. 
> Moduli Servizi, Frontespizio diverso, Dichiarazioni trimestrale x mese 1/2/3, presentazione telematica, Identificare il Servizio, I Codici CPA a 6 cifre, doppia registrazione x alcune transazioni (lavorazione), i termini dei nuovi campi di immissione dati x i Servizi, *errori formali annullano la trasmissione telematica*, Rettifiche aggiuntive, Cambio periodicità, Conteggio Beni + Servizi separato x stabilire la soglia, Termine x la presentazione telematica e per molte Aziende la nuova programmazione Intrastat, il flusso dati, telematica ecc.... 
> Le singole norme che valgono oggi saranno valide anche nel 2010 se non esplicitamente cambiate o comunque menzionate nella norma dei Servizi con riferimento esplicito (esempio: la lavorazione). 
> Chi presenta Intrastat in qualità di Delegato x altre aziende non può più permettersi certi errori. 
> Informarsi presso un esperto, non seguire il 'faccio anche io cosi' 'penso che sia giusto' 'noi facciamo cosi' ecc.. Ricordarsi che una stessa situazione può presentarsi in molti modi diversi ed è per questo che in Intrastat molte domande diverse trovano la stessa identica risposta. 
> saluti,
> ...

----------


## ergo3

Mi riallaccio al discorso chiedendovi s vi siano novit&#224;. Da una ricerca sul sito delle dogane non pare.
Per quanto riguarda la trasmissione telematica obbligatoria SOLO per gli elenchi INTRA relativi ad operazioni effettuate a partir dal 2010, bisogna iscriversi, quale impresa, al canale E.D.I.? 
Resta frma la possibilit&#224; di presentazione del floppy per l'annuale 2009? 
La soppressione della cadenza annuale comporta, per gli acquisti intra, quali cadenze?

----------


## forstmeier

- Norme 2010 non ancora pubblicate. 
- Fino al 31.01.2010 rimangono valide tutte le modalità in essere e quindi x il   2009 
- Per il 2010 bisogna collegarsi al sito delle dogane con il sistema Edi-Interchange, descritto con tutte le modalità nel sito. *vedi:* Introduzione al Servizio Telematico ecc... *vedi:* Corsi, convegni ecc.... e trova già le spiegazioni x il 2010 x le scadenze, soglie ecc...
Agenzia Dogane:Intrastat
E' a disposizione l'aiuto telefonico e via e-mail. 
In caso di difficoltà rivolgersi ad una ditta che fornisce l'aiuto tecnico. La dogana più vicina potrebbe fornire informazioni.  *Nota:* Verficare il tipo del Explorer in uso. (6 o 7) 
Vale per chi utilizza programmi personali oppure Intra@Web dell Agenzia delle Dogane. I programmi supplementari vengono forniti gratuitamente. Il Flusso dati cambia solamente x l'aggiunta del 'Servizio'. Al Flusso dati tipo 'scambi.cee' viene aggiunto il record di 'Testa' che identifica il mittente insieme ai dati di trasmissione e il nome del file cambia. *Esempio:* http://www.intrasystem.it/readfiles/NEWS_08_5.HTM 
- Se la scadenza annuale è soppressa è evidente che rimangono solo 2 scadenza x gli Acqui e Cessioni. (da notare che fino ad oggi si poteva benissimo presentare gli acquisti con la scadenza 'trimestrale') 
saluti,
Forstmeier Raimund Intrasystem 
.

----------


## LucZan

Mi sono abilitato al servizio telematico in dicembre ed ho inviato un intra annuale 2009 (pur non essendovi ancora obbligato) - in prospettiva di futuri invii trimestrali. 
Esiste un ambiente di prova ed un ambiente reale: consiglio di fare dei test su quello di prova (non ha valore per&#242; riscontra le anomalie eventualmente presenti negli elenchi presentati).
Prima di fare il primo invio reale &#232; comunque obbligatorio fare comunque un invio di prova. 
In effetti la procedura telematica nella fase abilitativa e di creazione dell'ambiente software necessario al primo invio &#232; stata piuttosto laboriosa.
Comunque la documentazione ed il software scaricabile dal sito dell'agenzia delle Dogane mi hanno permesso di fare tutto senza richieste di assistenza. 
Ho utilizzato "intraweb-online" e questo funziona effettivamente solo con Windows Explorer (no Firefox, Opera, ecc.), ma non con la versione 8 (problemi con plugin java in fase di firma del file): per cui al momento &#232; necessario avere la versione 6 o 7.
Con "intraweb offline" il problema non si pone: la firma del file viene fatta sulla copia presente nel computer locale. 
Saluti.

----------

